# Mini Birdhouses



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are part of a dozen I made day before and yesterday. I was asked if I could provide some close up's of the brick and barn style. I also had a couple of small pieces of maple burl that was spalted which sure turned out pretty. Didn't do anything to them as they show off themselves. All are around 3 1/2" tall and 2 to 2 1/2" wide and all finished with lacquer. The coloring was done with Copic pens with the double end (brush and spade) after I burned them. They do work nicely for small projects. Anyway enjoy. Only 50 more or so to go.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lovely birds singing on an equally lovely bird houses.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Bernie I really like the spalted house. I love spalted wood!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dave. I had a couple of small pieces of spalted maple burl. I didn't realize till how beautiful it was. I wish I had some pieces big enough for vases or bowls.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

G'Day Bernie, 
You've surely done a great job on them; BUT wow another 50 to go, that's some production line. 
Cheers, crowie


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

BernieW said:


> Thanks Dave. I had a couple of small pieces of spalted maple burl. I didn't realize till how beautiful it was. I wish I had some pieces big enough for vases or bowls.


I've went looking around here for spalted maple and it's hard to find locally. I'm sure I will find at some point and when I do I'm going to buy as much of it as I can afford.

Keep up the great work Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. 

Peter last year between birdhouses and ornaments I did around 170 or so. Lots of fun if you start early which I generally start in May or June. Then there is no pressure. I should have those 50 done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice work. I like the combination of colors.


----------

